

React Cookie banner which can be dismissed with a scroll. F*ck the Cookie Law - Gabro
https://github.com/buildo/react-cookie-banner

======
richmarr
No need for swearing, just don't include a cookie banner. Seriously, what's
going to happen? Absolutely nothing. The ICO actually admitted as much in the
UK.

The cookie law is the result of tech-illiterates trying to inform other tech-
illiterates of something that they shouldn't need to care about... 2nd party
and 3rd party tracking should be, and is, managed by the browser (or User
Agent, the clue's in the name) not every single website the user visits.

Meanwhile, Greece is being sold down the river by an anti-democratic EU, the
USA seems as troubled by racism as ever, and we're now walking jovially down
the road to irreversible climate change... but not.. ZOMG COOKIES! OHNOES! WE
MUST MAKE COMPNIES WARN EVRYBODIE!

Imbeciles!

Okay, rant over. Normal service will resume shortly.

